# Easy care Plants selection for 60 gal tank?



## puks (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

Which plants would you recommend for 60 gal tank with sand, rocks, alcove (in the middle of height of the back wall) and the below live stock?

Neone Tetra
Panda Cory
Julii Cory
Pleco
Platy
Redtail Calico Platy
Tri-Colour Swordtail
Gold Dojo Loach (Misgurnus anguillicaudatus)
Harlequin Rasbora (Rasbora Heteromorpha)
Guppy
Amano shrimp - Algae eating shrimp (Caridina multidentata)
Angel Veil Ram (Microgeophagus ramireze)

I'm not very good with plants in general and looking something easy care level with low light requirement.

Thanks


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

hi Puks,

Here's a link to consider:

https://tropica.com/da/planter/?tabIndex=1&alias=Easy

If you are near Menagerie they tend to have a great selection of pots as well as the 1-2-grow selection. The pots might do better in low tech as they are grown submerged.

Their website indicates that they have limited stock but are expecting a shipment this week.

For plants like anubias (expensive), java fern (cheap) and mosses ($12-$14 per), you'll have to take out the wood and rocks to glue or tie it on. Alternatively, you can just shove the rhizomes in between rocks and hope that the cories and pleco don't keep dislodging them before they have a chance to take.

Plants tend to range from $6 and up (crinium is $20 for 1 at Big Al's)

Probably the cheapest way to go would be to buy or trade with forum members.

HTH


----------



## puks (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks *Fisheye*

The English link would be https://tropica.com/en/plants/?tabIndex=1&alias=Easy


----------

